# Another Mothersday Brisket



## wittdog (May 12, 2007)

Last night I got into a very good brisket discussion with Steer Crazy….well today while picking up a few things at the store I came across a very nice 13lb Full Packer for 1.69lb….now usually the only thing I can find around here is the flats and they run over 3 bucks a lb…So we picked it up and promptly injected it and tossed it to Buford….The brisket has been on for about 8 hrs and is at 150* right now…It’s going to be a long but good night.
Just tossed on Buford



8 hours in


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 12, 2007)

That looks killer !

Now when you say "a good looking brisket" ...How  did you arrive at that? I'm always interested in what people look for in a "good brisket".


----------



## wittdog (May 12, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> That looks killer !
> 
> Now when you say "a good looking brisket" ...How  did you arrive at that? I'm always interested in what people look for in a "good brisket".


I look for flexiblily...color...marbeling...and the price was right...also the brisket came from the left side of the cow..


----------



## The Missing Link (May 12, 2007)

Ok i ask! How the heck do you know it came from the left side. Let the bull shi@#$% begin.   8)


----------



## wittdog (May 12, 2007)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Ok i ask! How the heck do you know it came from the left side. Let the bull shi@#$% begin.   8)


Link I thought u was from TEXAS  
You can tell by the shape of the brisket and which side the fat is on....at least that whut my good buddy BW done told me....   
BTW nice to see you back and posting...BW and Link
Scotty everything but the side of the brisket was a real answer..


----------



## The Missing Link (May 12, 2007)

i have seen brisket cut off the cow and i never notice a differenc in the way the fat looks our the shape hope i spelled that right. LOL I don;t know just trying to add to the bull! 8)


----------



## wittdog (May 12, 2007)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> i have seen brisket cut off the cow and i never notice a differenc in the way the fat looks our the shape hope i spelled that right. LOL I don;t know just trying to add to the bull! 8)


If you cut a chicken in half..you can tell which side is which right...why is that so different than a brisket...


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 12, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Last night I got into a very good brisket discussion with Steer Crazy….well today while picking up a few things at the store I came across a very nice 13lb Full Packer for 1.69lb….now usually the only thing I can find around here is the flats and they run over 3 bucks a lb…So we picked it up and promptly injected it and tossed it to Buford….The brisket has been on for about 8 hrs and is at 150* right now…It’s going to be a long but good night.
> Just tossed on Buford
> 
> 
> ...



comin along nicely...hopefully mine will look as good!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 12, 2007)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Ok i ask! How the heck do you know it came from the left side. Let the bull shi@#$% begin.   8)



Don't believe Dave! It had a "L" stamped on it! Nice start dave!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 12, 2007)

Marbling is the kicker for me. (I know it sounds odd to look for a nice marble on such a tough/lean cut) ... I look at several and look for the small dots and lines of fat on the meat side. But IMHO, it's worth the extra time to do the inspection. They usually come out real moist.


----------



## The Missing Link (May 12, 2007)

at least with a chicken you can see witch side you cut it off of. most of the time you don't see you beef cut up and if you did you probley want eat it anyway. That like when i showed my son were chicken come from and stall to this day he will not eat chicken LOL. he only 4! I know i miss up and the wife is holding that one over my head. LOL   8)


----------



## wittdog (May 12, 2007)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> at least with a chicken you can see witch side you cut it off of. most of the time you don't see you beef cut up and if you did you probley want eat it anyway. That like when i showed my son were chicken come from and stall to this day he will not eat chicken LOL. he only 4! I know i miss up and the wife is holding that one over my head. LOL   8)


I don't know when I told the boys we were going to be sleeping in a tent at a comp..MJ asked if we can kill the meat for cooking  
My boys got a kick out of seeing a farm and cooking a little bitty piggy..which they still want to do..maybe this summer...


----------



## The Missing Link (May 12, 2007)

How the brisket coming?


----------



## Cliff H. (May 12, 2007)

Looking good Dave.    

I tend to always try and find a brisket that is thick on edge of the flat.  I also do the bend test.


----------



## Diva Q (May 12, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## wittdog (May 12, 2007)

Brisket is coming along...temp at 174* a few more hours....


----------



## Cliff H. (May 13, 2007)

Do you have the brisket foiled ?


----------



## wittdog (May 13, 2007)

Cliff I only foil when I rest my brisket....and here it is getting ready to rest..Brisket is done and now for the longest hour or two…the rest…man I hate this part……I pumped the heat up after it got out of it’s stall…(on second thought I didn’t want to be up till 4 with this thing)…..


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 13, 2007)

Good stuff Dave.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 13, 2007)

looks great Dave, nice color......can't wait to see that thing cut up!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 13, 2007)

Good looking brisket you did there Dave.  If it tasts as good as it looks, bet it was great.


----------



## wittdog (May 13, 2007)

I thought I posted these last night…must have been the late night and the brisket snack at 1 that got me confused..


----------



## Cliff H. (May 13, 2007)

Looks like it came out good.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 13, 2007)

nice smoke ring! and no tracks  [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 13, 2007)

Looks great Dave!


----------



## john pen (May 13, 2007)

Hey Witt...save some of that brisket for lunch this week !!


----------



## wittdog (May 13, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Hey Witt...save some of that brisket for lunch this week !!


Will do...or if I know when you are coming..I'll take some sausge out of the freezer...You make the call...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 13, 2007)

That looks incredible!


----------



## Oz (May 13, 2007)

Witt, looks like you dyed that smoke ring! How was the texture on that left hander?


----------



## cleglue (May 13, 2007)

Great looking brisket wittdog!  As I just posted on Steer Crazy post....I *really* am hungry!  I don't have a clue what is for supper.


----------



## wittdog (May 13, 2007)

Oz said:
			
		

> Witt, looks like you dyed that smoke ring! How was the texture on that left hander?


Texture was good..all in all...I'm happy with cooking left handed briskets..and will contiune to do so


----------



## The Missing Link (May 13, 2007)

I'm going to try that left hand brisket when i can find one


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 13, 2007)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> I'm going to try that left hand brisket when i can find one



simple, just look for the left handed cow  :roll:


----------



## The Missing Link (May 13, 2007)

How do you tell dose he alway walk to the left. Than you can ask your self way dose that cow always walk to the left and you can ask that tell saterday night.


----------

